# Долго болит стопа



## keepcalmer (29 Авг 2016)

Мне 26 лет. Пол мужской. 

Почти 5 месяцев назад я, будучи выпивший, спускался по ступенькам и подвернул ногу, наступив на внешнюю боковую сторону стопы. 
После этого я сразу слегка захромал и не придал случившемуся особого значения. Никакой отёчности, опухлости или кровоподтёков в последующие дни я не заметил. Может это всё и было, но я как то не замечал и легко ходил, хотя боли были сильные. Первый месяц я не делал ничего по улучшению моего состояния, надеясь, что ничего страшного и само пройдёт и т.д. Из-за болей мне пришлось оставить на некоторое время мои занятия по тайскому боксу. Была особенно сильная боль, если ударить стопой по груше, или же вставать на носочек, если нагрузить внешнюю сторону стопы, например во время растяжки. По ощущениям боль была где-то посередине стопы. Боль была резкая. Походка изменилась, похрамывал. Мазал мазью «Ибупрофен» и субъективно становилось легче. Не знаю зачем, но отпаривал ногу в тазике, думая, что так я кровь погоняю и станет лучше. Какое-то время пытался разминать ногу, делая лёгкую зарядку, физкультуру и т.д. Потом оставил эту идею, т.к. боялся навредить. Особенно сильно боль проявляется с утра, после постели. После того, как расходишься, боль утихает, дискомфорт пропадает. В итоге после 2-х месяцев я заволновался и пошёл к травматологу. Он назначил рентген и мазать мазью «Аэртал» и делать компрессы с «Димексид». Я промазал неделю. Я сделал рентген и травматолог сказал, что каких-либо видимых патологий он не видит (правда снимок сделали только голеностопного сустав, хотя боль субъетивно не в нём, а где то ближе к пальцам ноги), пожал плечами и назначил МРТ. МРТ я делать не стал. В данный момент боль уменьшилась, от физических нагрузок уже такой резкой боли нету. И субъективно с каждым днём становится всё лучше. С утра боль чувствуется. Тупая боль и нога как будто немного дубоватая. Надо расходиться. Занимаюсь физкультурой, пытаюсь всячески разминать ногу и давать средние нагрузки. После разминки боль не ощущается. А вот когда разогрев спадёт - ощущается. В основном боль ощущается во время определённой нагрузки. 

Меня пугает тот факт, что боль длится уже 4.5 месяца. У меня следующие вопросы:

1. Что у меня может быть? Трещина голени? Это полный разрыв связок? Или частичный? 1, 2, 3 степени? Я так понимаю, что если полный был бы, то это как-то даже внешне видно. Но ещё раз подчеркну, по ощущениям болит не сустав голеностопа, а около пальцев, ну или где-то посередине стопы. 
2. Если я не накладывал никаких фиксаторов после травмы, может ли такое случится, что не срастётся и не зарубцуется связка? И у меня на всю жизнь останется неполноценная стопа? Или рубцуется в любом случае, даже если был полный разрыв? Я так понимаю, что даже если полный разрыв, то в голеностопе рубцуется, это в колене сама связка не срастается, в голене всё близко друг к другу расположено и срастается в любом случае. А то я что-то себя уже накрутил почём зря, наверное. 

Для меня такая забота о ноге важна, т.к. я занимаюсь любительским спортом и хотелось бы полноценно им заниматься, а не только зарядкой.
Просто 4.5 месяца не проходит боль - тревожный звоночек то. Или может это вполне нормально, что стопа после травмы побаливает столько времени?
Как дальше мне поступать то? Лечить как-то? Может прогревания какие-то? Мази?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2016)

А почему не пошли на Мрт?


----------



## keepcalmer (29 Авг 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А почему не пошли на Мрт?


8 тысяч рублей стоит. Денег жалко и непонятно ради чего. К тому же на одном форуме сказали, что в МРТ особого смысла нету.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2016)

За врача думаете?
Интересно это где 8000, в каком городе.
А врач предполагает травму, возможно и костных структур, но скорее мягких.
Учитывая стартовые - утренние боли надо дифференцировать с плантарным фасцитом и артрозо-артритом. 
Для мягких тканей и костных остефитов можно использовать узи диагностику.
Рентгенограмму нам покажите. Анализы покажите, важно СРБ, СОЭ, мочевая кислота.
Фото стопы в нагрузке, с указанием места боли, покажите, посмотрим на плоскостопие.
Ищите врача которому будете доверять, по инету не вылечитесь.


----------



## keepcalmer (29 Авг 2016)

Голеностопный сустав+пальцы. Это 2 отдельных исследования по 4 тысячи рублей каждое. Ну мне важно понять насчёт связки. Может ли это так долго болеть? Ну и про рубцевания. Всегда ли рубцуется? А так то да, если болит не исчезнут в ближайшее время, то пойду на очную консультацию, анализы и т.д. Т.е. займусь серьёзнее. Но насколько я знаю, связка же может так долго болеть и восстанавливаться? УчитываЯ, что я не лечил её сразу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2016)

Может, Вы же её надрывали по новой. Хроническая боль.
Если это связка?


----------



## keepcalmer (29 Авг 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Может, Вы же её надрывали по новой. Хроническая боль.
> Если это связка?


Предположим, что связка. Почему надрывал? В смысле когда давал нагрузку, могла надорваться вновь? Ну допустим надорвал, хроническая боль. Как мне лечиться и восстановиться? Я надеюсь, это обратимо всё?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2016)

Давайте определимся, что лечим?
Я пока не знаю.
Если связка, то какое её состояние, может вообще разорвана?


----------



## keepcalmer (29 Авг 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Давайте определимся, что лечим?
> Я пока не знаю.
> Если связка, то какое её состояние, может вообще разорвана?


Связку лечим. Повреждение связочного аппарата стопы. Так если разорвана, она же срастается в стопе? Разве нет? Это внутри коленного сустава связка сама не рубцуется. А в стопе, вроде бы рубцуется, даже если полный разрыв, разве нет? Да и не похоже у меня по симптомам на полный разрыв. Кровопоттёков я не видел, опухлости также.

Ну а так мой вопрос в следующем. Допустим связка. Возъмём самое худшее. Полный разрыв какой то там связки в стопе и оттого боли. Ну так вот это обратимо? Чтобы стопа была близка к здоровой я смогу этого добиться? Я спортом просто люблю заниматься и хотелось бы им заниматься и дальше. Я как бы молод и горяч, не хотелось бы перейти в режим домоседа так рано.

Ах да. ИЗначально то у меня был вопрос: Может ли повреждение связочного аппарата так долго болеть? Даже если это частичный разрыв.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2016)

Может.
Разрыв любой и в любом месте не восстанавливается, он потому и разрыв.

Но что болит, пока неясно.


----------



## keepcalmer (29 Авг 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Может.
> Разрыв любой и в любом месте не восстанавливается, он потому и разрыв.
> 
> Но что болит, пока неясно.


Ну а частивный разрыв может так долго восстанавливаться и болеть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2016)

Частичный разрыв может дать частичную нестабильность сустава и за 4 месяца в нестабильном суставе уже и артроз будет.


----------



## keepcalmer (29 Авг 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Частичный разрыв может дать частичную нестабильность сустава и за 4 месяца в нестабильном суставе уже и артроз будет.


Я понимаю, что точно мне никто ничего не скажет. Ну а болеть то может столько частичный разрыв связки? И допустим, что без артроза. Просто побаливает столько вот уже после травмы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2016)

Сама травма, месяца три, а затем его последствия.
Почему точно не скажут.
Обследоваться и определить, вполне можно.


----------



## keepcalmer (29 Авг 2016)

Спасибо, есть над чем подумать.


----------



## keepcalmer (29 Ноя 2016)

И снова здравствуйте. Сходил к платному врачу. Врач осмотрел тщательно мою стопу. Сказал, что природа не терпит пустоты и даже если я надорвал или порвал связку у пальцев, то там всё зарубцуется. Он назначил мне рентген стопы и анализы крови, как общий, так и на артрит, подагру. Назначил мазать мазью Бен - Гей неделю. А также мерить температуру 3 дня. Я мерил температуру и у меня была 37.1 3 дня.  Мазал мазью. 

Пошёл к поликлиннику, сделал снимок стопы в 2 проекциях. Сдал анализы крови. Травматолог направил к ревматологу. Рентгенолог и ревматолог сказали, что видимых патологих никаких на снимке нету. Анализ крови также в норме. Ревматолог сказал, что всё нормально, "какой-то ушибик" и вообще у меня плоскостопие и поcоветовал ортопедические стельки. 

Такие вот дела. А нога побаливает до сих пор, хотя меньше. Скованность по утрам стала намного меньше. Нот при нагрузках появляется боль. Например когда тяну шпагат и идёт нагрузка на стопу, хотя уже 8 месяц идёт, как я травмировался. 

Вопрос у меня такой: может ли ушиб так долго болеть? Стоит ли делать МРТ, чтобы узнать целлостность мягких тканей (мышц, связок)? Хочется же знать о своём здоровье полную информацию и во время всё лечить, если возможно. И правда ли, что связки у пальцев рубцуются, даже если полностью разорвались? 

Вообще я спортсмен любитель и для меня всё это важно. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Evenelf (30 Ноя 2016)

Рационально в Вашем случае будет выложить сюда результаты анализов, имеющиеся снимки а так же точное место где болит (например взять картинку из интернета и пэинтом обозначить место). 
А Может Не Может Это Не Говорит Что Именно Это И Есть.


----------



## keepcalmer (30 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Рационально в Вашем случае будет выложить сюда результаты анализов, имеющиеся снимки а так же точное место где болит (например взять картинку из интернета и пэинтом обозначить место).
> А Может Не Может Это Не Говорит Что Именно Это И Есть.


Ну анализы крови ещё можно сфоткать. А вот рентген снимок не выдают в поликлинике на руки. Но я думаю, что можно довериться результату врача, который сказал, что всё там в норме.


----------

